
Some things you should know about Steam - epsylon
https://medium.com/@galyonkin/some-things-you-should-know-about-steam-5eaffcf33218
======
gavanwoolery
The average (Median, according to the author on Twitter) game sells 32,000
copies.

Some people find this depressing, others find it hard to believe the average
game sells that many copies.

Personally, I find it to just reconfirm things that I already believed.

This is an important note on sale prices. If you sell your game for $5, you
will make ~$150k if you fall under this median sales figure. Which might be
enough to break even on your game, but probably not enough to fund your next
one. When you put your game into a bundle, you are selling it for under $1
usually and this is financial suicide (unless your other sales have already
dried up).

As Jeff Vogel pointed out, you should be charging at least $15-$20 for your
game, and avoiding sales until your game is shipping very few units.

The most important thing to realize is that 1300 games got added last year,
and this figure is rising thanks to Greenlight. The competition will only
become more fierce, unless the bubble pops (if there is a bubble yet). Still,
as with any area, success waits for those willing to differentiate themselves
from the pack in a valuable way (or in some cases a dumb gimmick will
suffice).

